# Seiko 7123- 8370 Needed



## bry1975

Hi Roy,

Can you get me a Seiko 7123-8370 mineral glass please?

Thanks









Bry


----------



## ed1968

I've got a 7123-8370 (I assume we're talking a SS Sports 100 here) that I've had since I was a kid ... except my kids dropped it and now it won't go - the local sales agent says that they no longer supply parts for this watch, although I would very much like to get it going again. The crystal on mine is not in great condition ( a few scratches and one chip at 12 o'clock). Do you have one as well?


----------



## Roy

Yes Bry I'll order you one,


----------



## ed1968

I'm after a replacement movement for a 7123-8370. Can anyone help?


----------



## pg tips

I very much doubt you'll find one I'm afraid.


----------



## ed1968

I've tracked down a 7123-8429 at an auction site.

Q: This watch has the adjustment knob at 3 o'clock. The Sports 100 I have has it at 4 o'clock. Is this a compatible movement or am I looking for something specific? i.e. Is any old 7123-XXXX going to work or not?


----------



## pg tips

it may be the same movt just moved round 1 position if it's working it may well be worh snagging it just to see.


----------



## pauluspaolo

ed1968 said:


> I've tracked down a 7123-8429 at an auction site.
> 
> Q: This watch has the adjustment knob at 3 o'clock. The Sports 100 I have has it at 4 o'clock. Is this a compatible movement or am I looking for something specific? i.e. Is any old 7123-XXXX going to work or not?


7123 is the movement number so it should fit your old watch. However the crown positions are different so if there's a day/date display on the new movement this will probably be out of alignment when you fit your old dial to the new movement. It may well be possible to fit your old day/date rings to the new movement in the correct position or even adjust the day date rings on the new movement so that they are in the correct position - you'll need a watchmaker for that though unless you can do it yourself.

I would say that if you've found a working 7123 then buy it as it can always be used as spares to get yours running again.

Hope this helps & good luck


----------



## ed1968

Thanks


----------



## pauluspaolo

Ed1968 can you email me please at: [email protected]

I have a watch with a 7123A movement in it. It was probably quite a nice watch in its day as the dial's marked silverwave (quite rare in itself) & it has a rotating bezel with a screw down crown (winding button) at 4, the day/date display is at 3.

Unfortunately it's in decidedly rough condition







- the markings on the bezel have worn away completely (still rotates though), the crystal's well wierd in that it has a sort of frosty finish but you can still see the dial quite clearly though it (the dial itself is damaged)!! The main problem is that the second hand moves but the main hands don't & the day display is stuck! The date can still be quickset by using the crown but I don't know if it changes at 12 because the main hands don't move! I've taken the back off it & I can see that a new battery strap wouldn't hurt (as the battery pops out when the case back's removed) & it needs a new caseback gasket as well.

I suppose you could try to get it repaired but it'll need an awful lot doing to it & it sounds like spares will be hard, if not impossible, to find! It might be useful to you as a spares watch though - so if you want it, it's yours (as long as it won't cost me millions to send it to you!)!!

If you're interested then please email me & we'll sort something out


----------

